# Kitchen Fur-down removal and repair



## Painter One

Hello-

I have wanted to put crown molding on cabinets but in many cases there is the fur down (or fir down) that is sheet rock boxed up from the ceiling to the top of the cabinets, and often with a little ceiling area over the sink.

My question is what to expect when I try to take it down. Will there just be some bare studs and and ceiling joints that need to be covered and in the case of the ceiling, texture matched? I would not expect to find plumbing there to deal with but I could be very wrong. What do you think?


----------



## cdwoodcox

Mostly just framing, alot of times you will find wiring and occasionally plumbing. Yes you will likely have to patch in ceiling and finish accordingly can't you just apply a smaller crown from cabinet to ceiling. Sounds like a whole bunch of work just to add crown molding to top of cabinets. But good luck.


----------



## Philma Crevices

A picture would help us see what you need to know. There may be a better way to make a transition in materials


----------



## sandshots

Those soffits can Cary electrical and sometimes duct work. I would add crown moulding from the soffit to the Ceiling and carry it through the dining area.


----------



## harvey randall

caulk


----------



## Painter One

*fur down*

Thanks, I figured most of the time it was just a way to fit the cabinets in. The trend today is to put crown on the existing cabinets and to even raise some of them to the ceiling, they are up and down now a lot, plus folks are building a surround for the refrigerator, adding lots of corbels etc. It looks like a good area to investigate considering the budgets today. 

I was looking a an amazing redo on facebook and I did notice that after the tear out there was only studs, then drywall in the next photos, but he failed to show off how he sprayed the aristex, you could see from the photos that this was what was in the rest of the kitchen ---gee, given the spaces, you might want to spray the ceiling patch first then try to blend it it---I dunno.

I guess the only way to find out if there is plumbing or electrical would be to cut open a place and look with a flashlight. I suppose if there was electrical etc. You could redo the the down with a recess for the crown, yeah it is a lot of work but if you can save the existing cabinets some you can come in way under the cabinet builders even the big box guys start out at 12,000.00 even tho they will ask you to sit down and hear about the 3,000 dollar specials---they don't exist. I would post some photos but they belong to a guy on facebook, I am getting ahead of myself really getting ready for that big bid you know....


----------



## Final touch drywall

harvey randall said:


> caulk


please tell me me I am not reading this correctly<<<oh dear lord:help:


----------



## Painter One

*pictures and why*



Philma Crevices said:


> A picture would help us see what you need to know. There may be a better way to make a transition in materials



Here is what I am talking about, check out how good this looks
in the pictures is the tear out



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2942824087813.145817.1177535283&type=1



I found it reading on facebook, the fur down is a problem for a lot of folks with older homes.


----------



## chris

Crazy you mention this but we just did a little kitchen remodel for some folks in a upper end not very old home and when soffits were removed there was sheetrock :thumbup: untaped but srewed. Appears they built in soffits after lid got hung but before tape . I was surprised to see that. Most of the time its ductwork or plywood built soffits.


----------



## sandshots

chris said:


> Crazy you mention this but we just did a little kitchen remodel for some folks in a upper end not very old home and when soffits were removed there was sheetrock :thumbup: untaped but srewed. Appears they built in soffits after lid got hung but before tape . I was surprised to see that. Most of the time its ductwork or plywood built soffits.


A lot of the soffits we do are built after the lid has been drywalled. It's the way they were on the blueprints. Specially for hospitals and schools.


----------

